# The first Cheese domino falls this week, last in three months. Are you ready, Ants?



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This is the last week of federal unemployment benefits for four states.

This week: Alaska, Iowa, Mississippi, and Missouri.

Next week: Alabama, Idaho, Indiana, New Hampshire, North Dakota, West Virginia, and Wyoming.

"_The long-term unemployed, as well as freelancers, could lose coverage entirely. And President Joe Biden recently indicated that he doesn't plan to extend those benefits beyond the Sept. 6 date in other states_."

"_Still, Biden has emphasized that the unemployment benefits will end in September as planned, despite momentum among some of his party's members to make the extra money permanent. 
'It’s going to expire in 90 days,' Biden said on Friday. 'That makes sens_e.'"










Pandemic unemployment benefits expired on Labor Day. Could they be renewed?


Millions of Americans lost jobless benefits this month. Some lawmakers are proposing that aid be reinstated in an upcoming spending package. Here's the latest.




www.cnet.com













States will start cutting off federal unemployment benefits this week. Here’s a map of where (and how soon) aid is ending


More than two dozen states are ending their participation in federal unemployment programs early. Four are doing so effective June 12.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Uber and Lyft are probably gonna be the only ones not complaining about labor shortages after the cutoffs.
That will also likely skew the unemployment numbers and make the right look bad for pulling benefits.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It looks like my Louisiana is going to end up them at the end of July. 

I am so angry!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Washington State has ended the job search moratorium. Starting July 5.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It looks like my Louisiana is going to end up them at the end of July.
> 
> I am so angry!


Work 
Work off your Anger.

It will be good for you.

A " PRODUCTIVE MEMBER OF SOCIETY" !


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Washington State has ended the job search moratorium. Starting July 5.


MA ends 6/13


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What you mean people will have to go back to work? Oh the horror. The day someone is born they should start getting $600 a week from the government. We are entitled to it. We weren't asked to be born it was forced upon us. We deserve to be paid and not have to work.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I thought you were making a post about Dominos cheese pizzas.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Florida started mandatory work search June 1st. Have to apply at five places per week.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It looks like my Louisiana is going to end up them at the end of July.
> 
> I am so angry!


Thrown under the bus by a Democrat?
On the bright side, you'll be helping to blunt inflation.
Thank you for your service.








Louisiana’s John Bel Edwards Becoming First Democratic Governor To Cut $300-A-Week Federal Unemployment Benefits


Twenty-five Republican governors had already announced payments are ending early.




www.forbes.com


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Thrown under the bus by a Democrat?
> On the bright side, you'll be helping to blunt inflation.
> Thank you for your service.
> 
> ...


So far he is a Decent Governor


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It looks like my Louisiana is going to end up them at the end of July.
> 
> I am so angry!


Why?
Did you think it was gonna last forever?
It didn't even last more than four or five years in Venezuela before they were bankrupt.

Are you immunized? So, it's safe to go back to work, eh?

.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Did you think it was gonna last forever?
> It didn't even last more than four or five years in Venezuela before they were bankrupt.
> 
> ...


I'm sure he was hoping for that. 94% of the eligible workforce is already employed. And I doubt the remaining 6% of unemployable dogshit out there can hope for anything decent at this point.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Once the free money runs out you'll be lucky to get a ride request.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> What you mean people will have to go back to work? Oh the horror. The day someone is born they should start getting $600 a week from the government. We are entitled to it. We weren't asked to be born it was forced upon us. We deserve to be paid and not have to work.


It’s about time somebody said it. Don’t forget free healthcare and food stamps too though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Don’t forget free healthcare and food stamps too though.


we should get maids, drivers and not have to pay taxes. <sigh>


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Four down, forty-six to go.

Up this week: Alabama, Idaho, Indiana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, North Dakota, West Virginia, Wyoming


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Get back to work you bums! 

Or ask your wife for an allowance


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Get back to work you bums!
> 
> Or ask your wife for an allowance


Cut off long ago.

Gotta drive and drive, then drive some more, before I'm allowed back in the house.

Plus, I gotta bring alcohol as an added inducement.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I made a million dollars this month.


OH! I am building a castle too.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Going down today:
*June 19:* Alabama, Idaho, Indiana, Nebraska, New Hampshire, North Dakota, West Virginia, and Wyoming

Next week:
*June 26:* Arkansas, Georgia, Florida, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Texas, and Utah








https://finance.yahoo.com/news/timeline-300-weekly-unemployment-benefits-120000462.html


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> What you mean people will have to go back to work? Oh the horror. The day someone is born they should start getting $600 a week from the government. We are entitled to it. We weren't asked to be born it was forced upon us. We deserve to be paid and not have to work.


couldnt have put it better myself. But unfortunately we aren’t there yet so

Hi-Ho. Hi-Ho it’s off to work we go

Unemployment for gig workers and the self employed (we don’t have employers that pay premiums) was always a gift and was always going to end sooner or later

unemployment for w-2 employees has always required the unemployed to look for new work and to go back to work when called back to their original employment or offered a job by someone new

If the work is there, we have to take it


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ending this weekend:

*June 26:* Arkansas, Georgia, Florida, Ohio, Oklahoma, South Dakota, Texas, and Utah

*June 27:* Montana

And the schedule ahead:

*June 30:* South Carolina

*July 3:* Maryland and Tennessee

*July 10:* Arizona

*September 6:* California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Nevada, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin, and Vermont.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

California gots a long way to go.
Things gonna get weird. 
Even MORE weird than usual California.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> California gots a long way to go.
> Things gonna get weird.
> Even MORE weird than usual California.


What? Weird? Don't be such a square, Man.

Vaccine lotteries are a completely normal part of a progressive society. And it totally has nothing to do with the Governor's upcoming recall election either.






In Greasy Gavin's defense though, he's doing much better than Mayor Lori "Bettlejuice" Lightfoot. So at least we've got that going for us.

No one under 40 will get this meme, but I don't care.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

i banked over 20k this year and have free healthcare so I'm good till Jan-1 it was amazing free federal checks with bonus money never in my life has this happened. but i firmly believe the free cheese must end.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> September 6:


um, er, ah, ahem: the remaining states that didn't pull the plus early.

however, this does 'fix' the posts here that said they were 'through' Sept; actually through August.


----------

